# Making food for animals



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just posing a random question for fellow animal lovers....Why on earth is making food for little furry/quilly/scaley ones so much more fun than making food for yourself? :lol: 

I've started buying fresh vegetables to make salads for the green iguana at my store. The freeze-dried stuff we sell that we usually use for the store's herbivorous reptiles just looks so gross after we soak it in water...And it's surprisingly cheap to buy enough fresh stuff to feed him (I got a pound of mustard greens, a cactus leaf and a small squash for $1.55 the other day to go with the sugar snap peas I already had). 

I spent 15-20 minutes tonight chopping and mixing up a bag of salad to take in for his meals this week. ...Whereas I never bother to spend more than a few minutes making food for myself because it's so boring to do so.  :lol: Not sure why making animal food is so much more appealing, but it totally is. Am I the only one like this? >.>


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Just posing a random question for fellow animal lovers....Why on earth is making food for little furry/quilly/scaley ones so much more fun than making food for yourself? :lol:
> 
> I've started buying fresh vegetables to make salads for the green iguana at my store. The freeze-dried stuff we sell that we usually use for the store's herbivorous reptiles just looks so gross after we soak it in water...And it's surprisingly cheap to buy enough fresh stuff to feed him (I got a pound of mustard greens, a cactus leaf and a small squash for $1.55 the other day to go with the sugar snap peas I already had).
> 
> I spent 15-20 minutes tonight chopping and mixing up a bag of salad to take in for his meals this week. ...Whereas I never bother to spend more than a few minutes making food for myself because it's so boring to do so.  :lol: Not sure why making animal food is so much more appealing, but it totally is. Am I the only one like this? >.>


I think its the same reason I rarely cook for myself, but if others are around I cook you have someone who tastes and shows satisfaction in it, and usually your animals aren't turning their nose up to it (I know so do though) they are nose deep in it XD


----------

